# 2012 Beethoven Summer Festival Taipei - Christiana Lin Piano Master Class



## Morrow

*2012 Beethoven Summer Festival Taipei - Christiana Lin Piano Master Class*









*Steinway & Sons *has always taken pride in its role of nurturing talent and promoting the art of piano playing. In that spirit, the Steinway Piano Center of Taipei will hold an international music camp entitled "Beethoven Summer Festival Taipei - Christiana Lin Piano Master Class" at Steinway Piano Center in Taipei, from 1st of July to 4th of August.

Born in the small German city of Bonn, Ludwig Van Beethoven was the most innovative and brilliant musician not only of his time but of all human history. Beethoven's music still remains universally appealing today because of its characteristic humanism and dramatic power.

The 2012 Beethoven Summer Festival Taipei - Christiana Lin Piano Master Class aims to advance the performance and research of Beethoven's piano works and open a door for all outstanding young talents, nourish promising musicians in the formative stages of their careers. The festival also allows talented young pianists to develop and enhance performing experience as well as to gain exposure to compete at an international level.

View attachment 2012 Beethoven English.pdf


Chinese Pianist and Harpsichordist
Steinway Artist
*Christiana Lin*

Christiana Chiu-shih Lin was born in Taipei and spent sixteen years in Vienna studying music. She graduated from Wiener Musikhochschule und Dastellenten Kunst in 1987. She studied piano under Prof. Noel Flores, an Austrian pianist, and Prof. Claude-France Journès, a renowned French-German pianist. She carries on the tradition of the schools of French piano maestro Jacques Février and German piano maestro Hugo Steuer. This makes her interpret music with the breadth and depth of German, Austrian, French and Russian schools of music. She is now a concert pianist and harpsichordist and also devotes herself to music education with special emphasis on humanity.

She has held numerous recitals in Vienna, Innsbruck, Beijing, Hong Kong and Taipei. She also works in various concerts with groups like Innsbruck Symphoniker, Innsbruck Chamber Orchestra, Taipei Chamber Orchestra, Taipei Philharmonic Orchestra, National Concert Hall Symphony Orchestra, and Taipei Municipal Symphony Orchestra. In 1989, she was invited by Vienna Arts Season to give a piano recital at Wiener Urania concert hall. Among all concerts, she was also invited to appear in 1997 Taipei International Music Festival to play the harpsichord with world-renowned artists Yo-Yo Ma and Chao-liang Lin. In the 2009 "An Evening of Symphony" concert, she performed L.v. Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 1 in C Op. 15 with the renowned conductor Nien-Fu Liao, who is the first conductor winning the National Award for Arts, and the Da-Guan Symphony Orchestra. She also composed the Cadenza herself. This is its international debut.

Christiana Lin taught at Städtlich Musikschule Favoriten Ost in Vienna and now teaches piano and harpsichord performance at both the undergraduate and graduate levels at Soochow University and National Taiwan University of Arts in Taipei. She is an avid speaker and has been invited to speak at numerous academic lectures and symposiums such as the ones in Chinese Culture University ("the Music History Lecture Series"), Taipei Normal University, Tainan Normal University, and Taoyuan Music Teachers Symposium etc. She held Baroque Music as the Artistic Director of Cantabile Piano Concert since 1994.

Among her many other credentials, Ms. Lin was the first ever Chinese artist to participate in EPTA (European Piano teachers Association) in 1987. She is a permanent member of Neue Bachgesellschaft, and since 1995, she has been listed in the Steinway Artist Roster by the German piano manufacturer Steinway & Sons.

For further information: http://www.facebook.com/klavier.christiana


----------

